# RAM (PC 133) - PIII - Problem



## mille (16. November 2001)

so ich hab nen P III 450 Mhz und bis jetzt 196 mb sd ram (pc 100)
hab mir jetzt pc 133 mhz ram gekooft, aba das laufet nicht so recht. ...

wenn ich den bustakt des cpu'z hochsetze dann erkennt er den ram, aba halt och nur die 133er ...

wie kann ich es machen, das beide rams gehen?
anderfalls, kann ich ein p III auf bustakt 133 laufen lassen, wenn ich den multiplikator auf 3,5 setze (465 mhz wären das) 

oder habt ihr eine andre lösung?

DaNke


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. November 2001)

also ich hab nen athlon 600

mit 64 mb 100er SDRAM
und 2x256MB 133er SDRAM!

also ich muss sagen hat sofort geklappt!

ich kenn auch noch andre fälle in denen das sofort klappt!

was hast du für ein board?


----------



## mille (16. November 2001)

gigabyte, mehr weiss ich grad nicht *gG*

geht bis 900 Mhz ... 1024 MB


----------



## Dunsti (17. November 2001)

die beiden Rams zu mischen geht fast immer schief.

Mal ein (vielleicht etwas kurioser) Vergleich: Stell Dir vor, ein Norddeutscher trifft auf einen Süddeutschen. Wenn die beiden dann etwas schneller reden verstehen sie sich gegenseitig nur noch schwer 

Ja, ja ... ich weiß ... dummer Vergleich, aber er triffts. 

Also auf die Rams übertragen: entweder Nord oder Süd, aber nicht beide gleichzeitig 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. November 2001)

sicher dass das nich optimal ist, aber laut spezifikation von boards und speicherbausteinen klappt das!! *SOLANGE DER FSB NICHT HÖHER GETAKTET IST ALS DER SPEICHER ES KANN!*
andersrum gehts, also 133er speicher in nem 66MHz-board funzt! aber nich 66er speicher in nem 100er board oder so


----------



## mille (17. November 2001)

bei mir gehts nicht, scheiiii**e *gg

dann anders, ich bau die beiden 128er ein, udn mach den FSB auf 133 den multiplikator auf 3,5 = 465 Mhz ...
bei meinem P III geht das gut ? also auf dauer, sprich für imma ?, dann koof ich mir ebend ncoh 2 128er oda so


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. November 2001)

aehm also nur mal am rande:

http://www.funcomputer.de bieten den billigsten speicher zur zeit an!

für 40 mark kannste da schon 256MB 133er speicher ergattern!

machste ne sammelbestellung mit deinen kumpels und schon sind die versandkosten verteilt


----------



## mille (17. November 2001)

krass, mach cih dann ma  ... hau ich mir noch 2 dazu und gut ist


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. November 2001)

na siehste! das is dochn wort!

ps: 512 sind auch nich teuer!


----------



## mille (17. November 2001)

ich muss aba imma noch wissen ob ich mein P IIP auf den 133er FSB haun kann ohne probs ?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. November 2001)

also isses nu n pIII? oder n pII??


----------



## mille (17. November 2001)

also das ist ein  P III

PS: schöne grüße an woozy udn schöne grüße von natan


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. November 2001)

mhhh *grübel* wenn du 133 FSB einstellst, dann geht dein 100er ram aber trotzdem net!

also mit "übertakten" oder pushen von rechnern kenn ich mich echt nich aus, da will ich dir nix verkehrtes sagen.

ps: jo grüß man auch den natan von mir und richte ihm aus EFG RULZ


----------



## mille (17. November 2001)

ok, dann bitte wer antworten der ahnung hat *gg*

also ja, die 100er gehn dann net, aba macht nix, hab mit den 133er zusamm mehr als jetzt *gg* also würd ich die 133er einbaun


----------

